# Sat Nav



## Lenw (Jun 10, 2015)

Hi, we are due to move out to Cyprus in a few weeks time and i have searched through the forum regarding sat navs and the last post was in 2010. 
Could anyone tell me if they are of any use in Cyprus and if so which ones actually work?
Thanks
Len


----------



## David_&_Letitia (Jul 8, 2012)

Lenw said:


> Hi, we are due to move out to Cyprus in a few weeks time and i have searched through the forum regarding sat navs and the last post was in 2010.
> Could anyone tell me if they are of any use in Cyprus and if so which ones actually work?
> Thanks
> Len


If you have an iPad or iPhone, I can confirm that the 'Maps' sat nav works well in the Paphos district.


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

There are full maps available for Garmin from the company here who makes them but they are expensive.

I believe that they can be found online for download at zero cost.

I tend to feel they are of less use in Cyprus as most addresses seem to take the form "the big shop opposite the Elf petrol station". There are also houses like ours that do not have an officially defined address. One member on here ignored that type of direction and used his satnav when he first arrived and failed to make it to his destination!

Nevertheless the Garmin Cyprus map of Cyprus works fine for geocaching.

Pete


----------



## MrSpadge (Jun 7, 2015)

Sat Nav is an anagram of savant.

I just thought I'd put that out there.







I'll get me coat...


----------



## zach21uk (Jun 26, 2014)

I recommend the "MapFactor Navigator" app for Android. You can download it for free from Google Play.

Then go into "Free" mode and download the latest maps for Cyprus. These maps are community made via an online open source project and as such, they are more up to date than maps you would get via Garmin, TomTom, or most other major players.


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

PeteandSylv said:


> There are full maps available for Garmin from the company here who makes them but they are expensive.
> 
> I believe that they can be found online for download at zero cost.
> 
> ...


Also there is more then one street in the towns that have the same name. In Limassol I know 3 different streets with the same name. I have visited them all. The place we looked for was ofc on the last visited


----------



## Lenw (Jun 10, 2015)

Thank you all for the replies; I have downloaded a few different versions and will see how well they work in a few weeks. 
Len


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

Lenw said:


> Thank you all for the replies; I have downloaded a few different versions and will see how well they work in a few weeks.
> Len


I must say that I would never believe that someone could find our house on a navigator. But today it happened. A delivery came from Larnaca and he drove all the way to the gate. Pete you know how we live. 

But it is good


----------

